# Sweeper Bid Question



## NoFearDeere

How much would any of you sweeping guys bid for a 6-7 acre shopping center parking lot? Including all the sweepings to be hauled away...Any help is appreciated!ussmileyflag


----------



## hickslawns

kinda vague. One time sweep? Regular scheduled sweeping? Equipment to use? Picking up gravel or litter or? How much traffic volume? I have some stores equal size but one could be much higher volume of traffic or different towns and different customers. This means one store might be 1.5hrs, the other 15min down the road with same size lot, higher traffic, dirtier clients takes 2.5hrs. Pretty tough to tell you how to price it. Do you know your costs? Should effect how you bid. For example, for a truck running 8 hrs a night 7 days a week, our cost per hour to pay for the machine is around $5/hr, dumping is .42/hour, etc. Give it some thought and do a google for world sweeper forum. Good luck.


----------



## NoFearDeere

One time sweep, very busy lot but not at night at all. It is a shopping center lot, hauling everything away. And it is very dirty.


----------



## Maine2WA

No Fear Deere,

I have developed a program where you input the square footage of the parking area to be swept, the blow footage, number of trees (if leaf season pick-up applies), etc. It works really good...however, a good rule of thumb in my area is $1.10 a minute...so a medium size stripmall might take one hour to sweep and blow for one driver. So you would charge about $66. But again, it will depend on the trash level, leaves, etc...

Call me if you would like to know more... (253) 606-6550


----------



## mtnzone

holy crap $66 to sweep a strip mall??? that seems insanely low......


----------



## Gr8WhiteNorth

how big is the machine?


----------



## plowtime1

I think your searching for a seasonal "one-time".
Phil is correct about the variables, in addition, will you need labor to clean corners,islands, dock areas etc.? Typically, a good mechanical broom street sweeper machine can usually sweep this size in about 3 hrs (wide open lot). JMO


----------



## W.F.D. Plower

We do a lot of spring clean ups after winter, its usually just sand and stone but we run @ $95.00 per hour.


----------

